# Had an interesting phone call



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Got a phone call from one of my old instructors at the vo-tech I attended 20 years ago. Long story short, one of the instructors is taking leave for a few months, and they asked if I would be interested in being an instructor for Ag Diesel Mechanics while he is out. My nephew goes there now for Precision Farming and he gave them my number. I feel bad that when the instructor asked I laughed out loud and said not a chance in hell. My days of school are long over and done and have no interest in going back.

The more I think about it it would have been kind of cool but then my wife gives me the wake up call that i would have to deal with kids. No thanks.????


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

stack em up said:


> The more I think about it it would have been kind of cool but then my wife gives me the wake up call that i would have to deal with kids. No thanks.


I understand where you're coming from, but if there were any students that I could stand to be around, it would be vo-tech students in a diesel mechanics class.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Come on Stack, sharing your knowledge and it's only during the winter months.  At least the kids would have one teacher that doesn't lean all the way left. 

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I know where you’re coming from Paul, but to me, it’s always about reaching that one kid that you CAN make a little difference, perhaps....in the outcome of their life. To me, that’s the honor one receives from teaching.....but again, I understand your apprehension...I would share the same thoughts.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

stack em up said:


> Got a phone call from one of my old instructors at the vo-tech I attended 20 years ago. Long story short, one of the instructors is taking leave for a few months, and they asked if I would be interested in being an instructor for Ag Diesel Mechanics while he is out. My nephew goes there now for Precision Farming and he gave them my number. I feel bad that when the instructor asked I laughed out loud and said not a chance in hell. My days of school are long over and done and have no interest in going back.
> 
> The more I think about it it would have been kind of cool but then my wife gives me the wake up call that i would have to deal with kids. No thanks.


I taught the construction trades at my local community college, and it was not really all that bad. Most of them are there because they want to learn. The only problem that I had was that some of them were going through the grand program, and most of them were Native Americans; the major problem I had was with them showing up on time. They seem to go by a different schedule than the rest of us. If they are paying their own way most will be there ready to learn, so it is not so bad teaching at the college level. I would not teach high school.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Only speaking for myself here.... I could not wait to get out of high school, but wish i could have fit in a 3rd year at the AG college i attended. Grades went up considerable in college too. I agree with CowboyRam, most of us were there to learn. Right now i wish i taken some advanced diesel engine courses as i have two engines to go through this winter.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I substituted teaching for 14 years before my wife was diagnosed with Lewy Body Dementia. I did several long term positions such 8th grade science, computer courses (3), environmental science, and 3 wks for English. Also was a ISS teacher for most of a spring semester. If my high school teachers were probably rolling over in their graves when I did the English. Not my strong suite. I really miss it and have developed friends along the way. Thinking back I probably should have pursued my Vo-Ag degree.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Takes a better man than me to teach, I have little to no patience for that. When I have to explain something over the phone for example I've found a big glass of Peach or Blueberry 1800 tends to help the patience from running out so quick.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

stack em up said:


> Got a phone call from one of my old instructors at the vo-tech I attended 20 years ago. Long story short, one of the instructors is taking leave for a few months, and they asked if I would be interested in being an instructor for Ag Diesel Mechanics while he is out. My nephew goes there now for Precision Farming and he gave them my number. I feel bad that when the instructor asked I laughed out loud and said not a chance in hell. My days of school are long over and done and have no interest in going back.
> 
> The more I think about it it would have been kind of cool but then my wife gives me the wake up call that i would have to deal with kids. No thanks.


That's so nice of you. 

I have volunteered to give back for 15 years now to kids. Someone gave up their time to teach me how to do many things. We should do the same in return.
One of the best things I ever did and continue to do is volunteer.
The best thing is to see the day the day they write in the paper they are accepting an athletic scholarship to a college or military academy and they name you as one of their coaches that taught them.

I dont know where this country would be without the work of volunteers. I salute them for their generosity.


----------

